# 1.8t AEB Wiring is EASY!! Don't be Afraid, it is worth it!



## Retardedtiming (Oct 22, 2003)

I have realized that there are a lot of people who are afraid of the wiring aspect of the 1.8t swap. I finished my AEB swap into my 88 GTI in February and have since drivin it about 15,000 miles without pulling back into the garage for anything except oilpans







. 
I am not creating this thread to brag; it is quite the contrary. The point is that you should not be intimidated by the wiring aspect of the swap, nor should you run out and buy standalone managment(unless that is in your budget). Using the factory wiring can be much more simple than you think; I ended up using 9 or 10 wires total to give the incredibly intelligent passat ECU the input that it needed.
I have to start by saying that I simplified as much as anyone possibly could have, which is probably why the swap was relatively easy. By "simplified" I mean that I used ALL the 1.8l 16v accessories that I possibly could have. For those of you who don't already know the 1.8l 16v block is EXACTLY the same casting as the AEB 20v or 1.8t block.
16v Accesories I used:
o	Alternator
o	Radiator
o	Power Steering Pump
o	Crankshaft Pulley
o	Hybrid Water Pump (16v pulley with 20v pump)
o	Fuel Charcoal Canister
o	Starter

I am going to upload images of my notes for anyone to try and translate(I am working on a more formal interpretation). Basically each page of my notes is one of the 4 harnesses that went through the firewall on the donor car indentified by the harness color and the number of pins. then I listed each pin of that harness. To the left of the pin number, if there is an "x" that means I did not use it, whereas if there is a check that means I used it. On the right of each pin number is the color of that specific wire and then a brief description of what it did, or what it will do, or sometimes both. 
Oh and as far as relays, I set up an external fuel pump relay from the passat that turns on and off from a switch.
Does _any_ of this make sense!? God, I hope this makes somebody happy. I really can't explain how incredible it is to drive my favorite car with one of my favorite engines in it. Running 8-10 psi I ran a 14.4 @ 99mph which only reveals the potential of the set up.









































_Modified by Retardedtiming at 5:41 PM 9-19-2006_

_Modified by Retardedtiming at 5:50 PM 9-19-2006_

_Modified by Retardedtiming at 6:15 PM 9-19-2006_

_Modified by Retardedtiming at 11:55 AM 9-20-2006_


_Modified by Retardedtiming at 12:47 PM 10-31-2006_


----------



## L8brker (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t AEB Wiring is EASY!! Don't be Afraid, it is worth it! (Retardedtiming)*

cool thread but what engine code is this passat engine you have????
i might be getting a audi aeb, so i might be able to use this!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t AEB Wiring is EASY!! Don't be Afraid, it is worth it! (Retardedtiming)*

nice to see it working in a car....been in my FAQ for some time (under the Mk1 section)


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t AEB Wiring is EASY!! Don't be Afraid, it is worth it! (Boostin20v)*

You're right about the fact that the wiring scares me...
I've got an AJL (178 hp from Audi A4) that I'm putting into my mk1 and the wiring is kinda scary..


----------



## Retardedtiming (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t AEB Wiring is EASY!! Don't be Afraid, it is worth it! (L8brker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8brker* »_cool thread but what engine code is this passat engine you have????
i might be getting a audi aeb, so i might be able to use this!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It is an AEB motor.


----------



## Retardedtiming (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t AEB Wiring is EASY!! Don't be Afraid, it is worth it! (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_nice to see it working in a car....been in my FAQ for some time (under the Mk1 section)

Thanks you; btw your threads are incredible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golf198v2.0 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: 1.8t AEB Wiring is EASY!! Don't be Afraid, it is worth it! (Boostin20v)*

nice thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: 1.8t AEB Wiring is EASY!! Don't be Afraid, it is worth it! (golf198v2.0)*

saw ya @ the show n go . lookin good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t AEB Wiring is EASY!! Don't be Afraid, it is worth it! (golf198v3.0)*

wow steffan congrats man i just found this and was like wow that shiiiat was suppossed to go into your mark1....


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

loads of RED X!!


----------



## Rockstar24 (Aug 3, 2005)

PM you in hopes to get more info....


----------



## Rockstar24 (Aug 3, 2005)

So which wires did you only use??


----------



## 31337157 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwnoobie05)*

Im not seeing any pictures...anyone else?
I could really use the info, I just picked up a 1.8t myself


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (31337157)*

ok good looking out thanks for putting them back up.Much thanks to you my friend!!


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (Racer16)*

sent you an IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rockstar24 (Aug 3, 2005)

Sent im, just wonderin if you got it?


----------



## Retardedtiming (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (vwnoobie05)*

Hey guys, I don't know if you will see this, but resend those IM's because I never got them. i apologize http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Retardedtiming)*

FYI AEB has the most basic wiring of all 1.8T motor.


----------



## Retardedtiming (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (mattinbend)*

yes it does.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (mattinbend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattinbend* »_FYI AEB has the most basic wiring of all 1.8T motor.









the technical reason behind this is the version of motronic used. Early cars were version 7.1, later are version 7.5.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

haha, I suppose i'm scared of the unknown. After you know where all the plugs need to go and what they do, the only hard part is fitting them. I get pissed off with my wiring due to te fact that there are hundreds of wires and the damn relay box is always in the way becasue it does'nt want to mount next to the relay panel and there is no other room. I'm still trying to figure this one out. Damn mk3 rebar getting in the way


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

i will be using this info in my b5 a4 vr6tt build thank you so very very much :beer:


----------

